# Suche neue TV-Karte für Kabelfernsehen!



## Falco (13. Juni 2010)

*Suche neue TV-Karte für Kabelfernsehen!*

Hallo Leute
Ich bin auf der suche nach einer neuen TV Karte, die ein besseres Bild liefert als meine jetztige!
Habt ihr eine Ahnung welche TV-Karten für Kabel ein super Bild liefern?

Preis max. bis 100€!


----------



## rabe08 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche neue TV-Karte für Kabelfernsehen!*

Welche Karte hast Du jetzt?
Was willst Du haben, DVB-C oder analog, vielleicht sogar HD?


----------



## Falco (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche neue TV-Karte für Kabelfernsehen!*

jetzt habe ich eine alte von Hauppage drinne, also ich will auf jeden Fall eine die eine super Qualität haben vor allem wegen Fußball!! XD
Max. 80- 100€ halt.

Ich kenn mich damit ni so aus, wegen HD, KAbel,..... was da besser is.


----------



## rabe08 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche neue TV-Karte für Kabelfernsehen!*

Hauppauge würde ich bei bleiben... 
Für einen Tipp muß wirklich wissen:

- Standardkabel analog?
- DVB-C Digital Video Broadcast Cable?
- guckst Du was mit 1080p oder sowas sprich HD?

Da Du es nicht weißt, tippe ich mal auf ganz normal analog Kabel. Mein Liebling ist das hier ALTERNATE - ENTERTAINMENT - Empfangstechnik - TV-Karten - analog - Hauppauge WinTV HVR-2200. Es gibt Karten, die 100€ günstiger sind, aber probier die mal aus. Über den Schotten müßte es guenstiger gehen. 

Als weiterer Tipp: Niemals nie Pinnacle nehmen, ich hatte schon 2, irgendwie laufen bei denen immer Bild und Ton auseinander. Furchtbar.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche neue TV-Karte für Kabelfernsehen!*

Du musst an sich selber wissen: bekommst Du TV per SAT? KAbel? Oder DVB-T ? Bei Kabel: für digitales TV, also auch HD, musst Du je nach Anbieter auch erst DVB-C bestellen und bezahlen... was für nen Anbieter hast du denn, WENN du Kabel-TV nutzt?


----------

